# Lon, don't kill me



## countrygirl (Aug 16, 2010)

you know that little dab of sp i had left over and sweetened?...well, tonight, i added just enough blueberry juice to change the color. can everyone say "hard blueberry lemonade"....yummmy delicious
have i said thank you lately lon?
thank you


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Rica don't laugh. I think I have an award winner I'll be making this fall. Making an entire batch of SP and Blending with a batch of Cranberry when finished.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Rica don't laugh. I think I have an award winner I'll be making this fall. Making an entire batch of SP and Blending with a batch of Cranberry when finished.



sounds wonderfullll...lon can kill us both...btw, i now see what they mean about the sp hitting hard...only had 1 1/2 glass, lol


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 17, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> you know that little dab of sp i had left over and sweetened?...well, tonight, i added just enough blueberry juice to change the color. can everyone say "hard blueberry lemonade"....yummmy delicious
> have i said thank you lately lon?
> thank you



That sounds great. It's a color I don't have in my cooler. I'll have to make a note for next summer. WHooo Hoo!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> That sounds great. It's a color I don't have in my cooler. I'll have to make a note for next summer. WHooo Hoo!



your rainbow cooler is what inspired me


----------

